# Fried Catfish



## CatPat (Dec 7, 2013)

This is not my recipe, but it seems to be very good! We are cooking this now.

Fried Catfish Recipe | Simply Recipes

I'll let you know if this is good.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds good.  Fried catfish is one of the specialties of many or our local restaurants.  The recipe points out some important things to do when preparing it, such as making sure the oil is plenty hot.  Very important.

The seasonings sound good except, for my personal taste, I would leave out the celery seed and cut back a bit on the cayenne.

There's a restaurant near where Glenn and I live that makes the absolute best fried catfish.

Oh, yum!  Now I want fried catfish.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Sounds good.  Fried catfish is one of the specialties of many or our local restaurants.  The recipe points out some important things to do when preparing it, such as making sure the oil is plenty hot.  Very important.
> 
> The seasonings sound good except, for my personal taste, I would leave out the celery seed and cut back a bit on the cayenne.
> 
> ...



I have tried wild and farm catfish. They both leave a taste of gasoline in my mouth. One of the things I definitely don't like is every time I tried it, the cook used only cornmeal. Too gritty! I guess I just didn't live in the South long enough to develop a taste for it. You can have my helping.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 8, 2013)

Fried catfish is my very personal choice for the BEST fish around! I would choose it over salmon, trout---- any other fish! Add a few hush puppies to the menu---- heaven! Of course we caught our own. Maybe store bought is different.

(Forgot to add---- you have to drink Dr. Pepper soda with it.)

That's my story and I'm stickin' with it.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 8, 2013)

A deep fried catfish Po'Boy, dressed!


----------



## cave76 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've read, and don't know if it's true or not, that if you put a catfish in clear water for a day that it will wash out all the muddy taste. They ARE bottom feeders so mud is their milieu. But we never had to do that with the catfish we caught.  Go figure.

Catfish are true survivors----- even out of water the poor things will continue to breath for a long time. That's why we always killed them quickly, and as humanely as possible, the minute we took them off the hook.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 8, 2013)

Living along the Mighty Mississippi, catfish here is a staple. I've not had a muddy tasting one, folks around here know how to fix them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have tried wild and farm catfish. They both leave a taste of gasoline in my mouth. One of the things I definitely don't like is every time I tried it, the cook used only cornmeal. Too gritty! I guess I just didn't live in the South long enough to develop a taste for it. You can have my helping.



Catfish isn't my favorite, either. It tastes really fatty to me.

I wonder if the ones you had used coarse cornmeal. Finely ground cornmeal shouldn't taste gritty, and that's preferable, as the recipe says.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Catfish isn't my favorite, either. It tastes really fatty to me.
> 
> I wonder if the ones you had used coarse cornmeal. Finely ground cornmeal shouldn't taste gritty, and that's preferable, as the recipe says.



My taste buds are developed for the Northeast food I grew up with. I had a hard time finding food I would eat when I moved to Texas. Living up in the NW in Tacoma it was a little easier. They had foods that were somewhat close to what I grew up with. There are two military bases there with personnel from all over the country. So it was pretty easy to find the foods I knew in grocery stores. I love cornbread. But it has to be made New England style. With sugar and more flour than corn meal, unless it is finely ground corn meal. More like a cake, than a gritty meal.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 8, 2013)

This was very good! I did believe this would find some avoidance, for catfish is a different type of taste, yes?

I do love this forum for so very many opinions and ideas!

When we post of these recipes, has anyone gotten angry over a recipe or has anyone berated anyone who posted a recipe?

I'm just very curious of this. For me, I just love all of you and if one tries my posted recipe, it's very nice, and for those who don't, it's very nice also!

Many people have certain tastes. I do thank you all for your honesty.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2013)

CatPat said:


> This was very good! I did believe this would find some avoidance, for catfish is a different type of taste, yes?
> 
> I do love this forum for so very many opinions and ideas!
> 
> ...


Well, I don't think anyone got angry, but we did get a bit of a heated discussion over "goulash". It turns out there are two very distinct kinds. "Hungarian Goulash" (Goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and "American goulash" (American goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

We also might get a bit heated if someone insists that their recipe is the only authentic version of something or is the absolute, best version thereof.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 9, 2013)

My church does an outreach fish fry every May. We get the fish from a fishing tournament in memory of my best friend who was a big fisherman.  There is always about 4 frying stations for both catfish and crappie. My favorite station marinates the fish in Texas Pete and buttermilk, heavy on the Texas Pete, then dredges in cornmeal. We only have one cornmeal in Georgia (Martha White). Add some slaw and some sweet tea. UMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have tried wild and farm catfish. They both leave a taste of gasoline in my mouth. One of the things I definitely don't like is every time I tried it, the cook used only cornmeal. Too gritty! I guess I just didn't live in the South long enough to develop a taste for it. You can have my helping.



You must have a very big issue with taste Addie if the fish tasted like gasoline?  Or the fish was actually soaked in gasoline! 
Have you ever tasted gasoline to know how it should taste?  LOL.

Catfish to me is less fishy tasting than many other fishes. Its pure white and its flavor is very mild.  
I also do not like cornmeal coatings. But I do like House Autry™ seafood breader mix. I think its fine white corn meal and flour at 50% each, with seasoning.  Pretty good for store bought.

Has catfish always tasted like gas, or was it just this one time?


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> You must have a very big issue with taste Addie if the fish tasted like gasoline?  Or the fish was actually soaked in gasoline!
> Have you ever tasted gasoline to know how it should taste?  LOL.
> 
> Catfish to me is less fishy tasting than many other fishes. Its pure white and its flavor is very mild.
> ...



Have you ever filled the tank on a lawn mower? Filled a tank on a tractor? Ever suctioned out gasoline from one tank and failed to pull the hose out of your mouth in time?  Well, when you do, often times the fumes come back at you and you can get taste of the gasoline in your mouth.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> Have you ever filled the tank on a lawn mower? Filled a tank on a tractor? Ever suctioned out gasoline from one tank and failed to pull the hose out of your mouth in time?  Well, when you do, often times the fumes come back at you and you can get taste of the gasoline in your mouth.



Yes to all above. I was joking with you.  But its weird that catfish tasted like gasoline. Call me crazy i guess.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Yes to all above. I was joking with you.  But its weird that catfish tasted like gasoline. Call me crazy i guess.



The catfish I had tasted was caught in a large fresh water lake. One where a lot of boating goes on. Considering that, I am not surprised it had the taste of gasoline.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Well, I don't think anyone got angry, but we did get a bit of a heated discussion over "goulash". It turns out there are two very distinct kinds. "Hungarian Goulash" (Goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and "American goulash" (American goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).
> 
> We also might get a bit heated if someone insists that their recipe is the only authentic version of something or is the absolute, best version thereof.



But of course my recipes are perfect and authentic! I steal them from other people.



With love,
~Cat


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 16, 2013)

CatPat said:


> When we post of these recipes, has anyone gotten angry over a recipe or has anyone berated anyone who posted a recipe?


Although it's never easy to tell when you can't see someone's face. I don't recall anyone ever getting truly angry. Having said that, people often have very strong opinions on things related to food.

But I suppose that's why this forum is called *Discuss* Cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> The catfish I had tasted was caught in a large fresh water lake. One where a lot of boating goes on. Considering that, I am not surprised it had the taste of gasoline.



From up-thread:



Addie said:


> I have tried wild and farm catfish. They both leave a taste of gasoline in my mouth.



This does not compute


----------



## CraigC (Dec 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> The catfish I had tasted was caught in a large fresh water lake. One where a lot of boating goes on. Considering that, I am not surprised it had the taste of gasoline.


 
Petroleum products float on the surface and catfish are bottom dwellers. Never the tween shall meet. However, if the person who caught the catfish, tossed them in the bilge, maybe.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Petroleum products float on the surface and catfish are bottom dwellers. Never the tween shall meet. However, if the person who caught the catfish, tossed them in the bilge, maybe.



Eventually, as proven in the Williams Sound and the Gulf Coast spills, the petroleum products do end up at the bottom.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 16, 2013)

Unless you know the source of your catfish and tilapia, it could be farmed in filthy conditions overseas.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 16, 2013)

Most catfish farmed in the US is feed floating feed to help prevent them from tasting muddy. Samples (a few fish) are taken a day or two before harvesting to check for off flavors and smell. 

First test is to cut one open and smell. 

Second test put some in a microwave and cook it (no seasoning). They smell it (a real bad one you can smell cooking) then taste it. 

The biggest culprit of off catfish is oxygen content in the water. When they are under stress from low oxygen they will taste off. 

I will only buy US raised catfish. 

I will not buy any animal farmed in China. In the last year all tilapia I have seen has been from China. I do not buy it and do not order it in restaurants. 

When in South America I will buy S. American farmed tilapia.


----------

